# Higgins flightliner Qs



## Travis (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey guys-

I have a few questions about compatibility with other parts for my 58 Flightliner- the need for accurate and correct parts are not necessary for my bike project, and was wondering if you had advice for finding alternate parts. The headset is badly rusted, and the chrome is flaking. Same for cranks and gooseneck. Are there other makes whose parts will fit? And to answer those questions, do I need to furnish some measurements? 

I am truly amazed at the knowledge I see on this site, and I feel like a true greenhorn. Any info you can give is really appreciated. I'm loving my bike project, and I understand why you all love doing this!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 4, 2008)

most of the stuff you mention is pretty standardized. the stem is the same as most middleweights and 10speeds, some of the old ballooners are a size bigger. the headset and cups are best bought new and should be the same as a modern BMX, just take it along when you go to the bike shop. same with the bottom bracket just take it along should be the same. the crank and sprocket is fairly standard and most will fit, as long as you don't get foreign or something go for it. remember to post photos of your bike before and after, most of us like to see them and encourage and help as you go. welcome to the forum!
Scott


----------



## Travis (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll definitely share some photos: I missed the boat taking "before" pics... this build started as a daily rider on campus where I teach; the design labs are in the computer building, and art classes are literally on the opposite end. So I wanted a really cool bike to ride to counter all the shiny new mountain bikes (that never see a lick of dirt ever). But after seeing the bikes you all put together, I've already heard in my head, "okay, my next bike is..."


----------



## Travis (Sep 4, 2008)

And thanks for the advice- I was hoping to get some new parts for this bike!


----------

